# Class A gas towing?



## Dmark67 (Dec 31, 2018)

Of course I would expect that diesels are the best for towing a vehicle, but what is the best gas engine/transmission for towing?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2019)

What will you be towing?  Are you talking motor home towing a toad?


----------



## Dmark67 (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, towing a car on a car trailer ~@5500lbs.  I am skeptical of the V10, but don’t know about the Chevy engines.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2019)

Just guessing you may have a 5k tow limit on the gasser.  If you talking new, i dont think GM OFFERS a choice anymore.  Both have bout same tow limit on older units.  I tow a saturn vue with our V10 ford no problem


----------



## Dmark67 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

